# Sykes 10-10



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Headin out to sykes. Will report in the morning.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck! Seems like the reds are starting to show up!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

well ??


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry for never replying. We were really frustrated from getting nothing but some little trout and ground mullet. Any and all tips are welcome, lol.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Those trout and groundmullet are prime redfish bait!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Those trout and groundmullet are prime redfish bait!


I second that! Ground mullet heads are like candy to bull reds. Throw one out on a Carolina rig & just wait. If they're there, you'll hook up.


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow foreal I did not know that. Thanks. Do yall know how far down the bridge to fish? Not tryin to steal spots or anything. Maybe just where to avoid?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DaBair90 said:


> Wow foreal I did not know that. Thanks. Do yall know how far down the bridge to fish? Not tryin to steal spots or anything. Maybe just where to avoid?


Yup, actually there's two spots on the bridge that have consistently produced WAY more bull reds for our group than all of the rest of the bridge combined. I won't say exactly where, but I'll give you a general area. Fish about halfway down the bridge, & be sure to put rods on BOTH sides. Most people I see out there fish only one side. Avoid the end. People always crowd @ the end for some reason thinking it's the best spot because there's always people there. Smarty if you're reading this I know you're an exception because you do actually catch a lot of good fish out @ the end. Haha. Anyways, stick with ground mullet & white trout heads & menhaden. One of those three baits will get you bull reds if they're out there. Don't limit yourself to just baits on the bottom either. Have a rod or two rigged with either a topwater or a large rattletrap & be on the lookout for big reds cruising the light strip. Most of those reds can't resist a topwater or a rattletrap being ripped in front of them. 

Thought I'd throw in some proof that my advice will help you land some fish out there. Haha. Tight lines man.


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Haha yea man I see yalls posts all the time and I know yall know what youre doin. My bro and I have both caught reds on the bridge just once, but we are looking for more consistency lol. But thanks we'll try all of these pointers. Ever catch anything else keeper out there, or just BIG stuff? I know I saw a post where someone caught some snapper....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha, yeah I just couldn't resist throwing in some good pictures.  & yes, we do get slots as well sometimes! Live baits work better for the slot reds out there. Live shrimp & small pins/croakers will do the trick.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Those are some stud reds. Hope to be back at it this weekend.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

DavidM said:


> Those are some stud reds. Hope to be back at it this weekend.


good luck! I would be out there more if I wasn't so obsessed with shark fishing atm!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

DaBair90 said:


> Haha yea man I see yalls posts all the time and I know yall know what youre doin. My bro and I have both caught reds on the bridge just once, but we are looking for more consistency lol. But thanks we'll try all of these pointers. Ever catch anything else keeper out there, or just BIG stuff? I know I saw a post where someone caught some snapper....


Was out there Tuesday night from about 11pm-3:30am. Caught 2 small rays, 4 pinfish, around 10 white grunts, 5-6 croaker and 2 mangrove snapper. 1st was around 13in. and 2nd 11in. but both had been eating well. Saw a regular out there (nice fellow named James) and gave them to him before I left. Just an FYI if I ever meet you out there I have to apologize ahead of time that in my line of work I meet so many people so I'll probably forget your name and will ask again the next time, and the next, and next. Please take no offense. I've always been bad with names and dates. 
As to what you were getting at about catching snapper, like any species there's never any guaranty but here it goes. Out there you're more likely to catch mangrove which is very good table fare. Keep it simple. Light tackle mono 8-20lb so there's a decent amount of stretch and strength but not so much where it's a bitch to break off when you're hung bad on structure. Use a Carolina rig with a short 10-12in leader, 1/2-3/4 egg sinker and a small hook. My favorite is the Eagle Claw baitholder #4 but will also use #2 when targeting snapper. As the weather cools we will start seeing more. They love live shrimp and smaller ones work best but frozen work too. Cast close around distant pylons so you can get a better feel for their bite. Once hitting the bottom sometimes they snatch at the bait a couple hard times pretty quick so it pays to be ready. Other times (mostly) they will nibble at it then drop it just to come back to it in a minute so be sure to reel in the slack slowly and move the bait a little. They will follow but usually only so far away from the structure then return. There really is no sure fire particular spot out there for success. I have a tendency to be stubborn and fish the end mostly because of deeper water and avoiding hard head catfish. Once they slime up your line others will get their scent and are sure to follow. As much as I hate those bastards I hate even more to see people leave them laying around on the bridge. Please toss them back so they can serve their purpose. Now weather is cooling down and arthritis is setting in my old ass bones I'll probably be in different spots at night and give the end a rest for a while. I'm the old fart with a red rolling cooler with a white top. Usually out there all hours of the night late on a Sunday, Tuesday, or Thursday. Name is Marty, feel free to say hello :thumbsup:
Oh yeah, for those who like them big bluefish were running everywhere.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Dont use topwaters much for reds, how do yal work em? Like a gotcha, or just reel it up fast?


----------



## aleandras (Oct 16, 2012)

I am from georgia. What is Carolina rig. Me and some friends are thinking about coming down this weekend and do some fishing from the pier.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Carolina rig....hook> leader > swivel> mainline....with an egg weight on the mainline


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, we are going out there late tonight, sick and all, haha.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

DaBair90 said:


> Thanks for all the advice, we are going out there late tonight, sick and all, haha.


Late night is when it turns on! Watch for the tidechange! You will probably notice it when all of your rods start singing!


----------

